# Books written by Clark



## fivepointcalvinist (May 6, 2006)

can anyone point me in the right direction as where to find books written by clark for purchase or download? i cant seem to find any. thanks in advance.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)

Which Clark did you have in mind (Gordon, R. Scott, other)?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 6, 2006)

sorry, gordon clark.


----------



## Arch2k (May 6, 2006)

www.trinityfoundation.com


----------



## brymaes (May 6, 2006)

Found at trinityfoundation.com:


> The Temple of Love and Light originated as a directive from Divine sources to Dr. Norma Milanovich, the Executive Director of the Trinity Foundation. This directive took the form of approximately 200 messages containing detailed plans for an exterior pyramid and the design of the seven levels that comprise its interior. The messages have been analyzed and used to prepare computerized plans for the construction of the Temple.
> 
> The vision of the Temple of Love and Light is a four-sided pyramid, with a base 500 feet square and a height of 450 feet. The exterior of the pyramid is pink granite, and it has a capstone of gold-sheen obsidian. The four sides of the pyramid are to be aligned east, south, west, and north, as well as with specific star systems in our universe.



You're looking for http://www.trinityfoundation.org


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> Found at trinityfoundation.com:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (May 7, 2006)

Yeouch! What a difference 3 little letters make.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 7, 2006)

I thought it might have been an issue of internet occasionalism where I was at the right website but my senses were deceiving me... 

[Edited on 5-7-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Arch2k (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> Found at trinityfoundation.com:
> 
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right! 

That's what I get for trying to use my feeble memory!


----------



## Vytautas (May 8, 2006)

I decided to write a review of Clark´s "œGod´s Hammer: The Bible and its Critics". I have chosen this book because it discusses the most central issues in Christianity: the doctrines of Scripture. The importance can be seen by noticing that all Christian doctrine stems from the Bible. The criticisms laid out in the book against the Scriptures are philosophical and not from other fields of inquiry. I would have liked to have seen a book discuss the historical evidences for or against Biblical literature because they seem to be more in focus in contemporary times. Hopefully I will be done by the end of the month and then post it on my blog.


----------



## Civbert (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vytautas_
> I decided to write a review of Clark´s "œGod´s Hammer: The Bible and its Critics". I have chosen this book because it discusses the most central issues in Christianity: the doctrines of Scripture. The importance can be seen by noticing that all Christian doctrine stems from the Bible. The criticisms laid out in the book against the Scriptures are philosophical and not from other fields of inquiry. I would have liked to have seen a book discuss the historical evidences for or against Biblical literature because they seem to be more in focus in contemporary times. Hopefully I will be done by the end of the month and then post it on my blog.



How's the review coming?


----------



## Vytautas (Jun 1, 2006)

The review has turned into a summary since I did not have the tools, such as other works on the Bible itself, which would allow me to compose a syntopical reading of the topic. In addition, if I had the material the task is still commanding and would be most laborious because such a list of books on the text would cause me doing more reading than writing any response that is coherent. So I left it alone after summing the first three chapters because I believe they contain the most important material. The book on the whole answers the critics who have objections that I have not seen in any other place. So if arguments from language, which are the main criticisms, would be dismissed from people as not important as the classical attacks, then it is best to understand the positive position for the Bible´s own description for itself.


----------

